# Dirt/ Downhill BREMEN ?



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo bin neu,
Am Sonntag den 4. Mai ist es endlich so weit, meine Konfirmation  Unter Anderem werde ich ein Specialized P2 Cromo bekommen, weiteres dazu hier.
Ich wäre Dankbar, wenn mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten könnte, die ich in dem Thread gestellt habe. 
Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruß,
Jonathan aus Achim (bei Bremen)


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2008)

alter schwede, deine eltern möcht man haben 

zur frage ... keine ahnung
www.bikeparkmap.net
vielleicht hilft dir das
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (3. Mai 2008)

Hat mir schon gut weitergeholfen (du meinst www.bikeparkmap.de).
Ich habe mir die Parano Dirts in Oldenburg angeschaut, sieht ziemlich heftig aus für mich als Anfänger... steigt man bei so welchen Sprüngen trotzdem ein oder fängt man irgendwie anders an? Ich such nochmal ein bisschen rum auf der Map. 

Danke.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (3. Mai 2008)

edit: sorry für doppelpost


----------



## essential (3. Mai 2008)

moin,

kannst gerne mal mit uns nach kattenturm kommen...ansonsten haben wir heir ja noch den schlachthof, spoga, die bmxbanh in grohn, im öllager in achim habt ihr ja auch ein paar kleine sachen hingeschaufelt. etc. 
wenn du mal mit wilst schick mir einfach eine pm.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (3. Mai 2008)

hey,
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die im Öllager noch da stehen... ich hab mit den Sprüngen nichts zu tun, ein Kumpel von mir wohnt dort und der hat die glaub ich gebaut. Auf jeden Fall verändert er die abunzu mal... ich war jetzt länger nicht mehr dort... wenn er nach in ICQ online kommt, frage ich ihn nochmal.
schlachthof ist doch ein skaterplatz oder? weil vor sowas hab ich respekt und da würde ich mich mehr blamieren als alles andere  ich möchte eigentlich nur sandsprünge also dirts und sowas wie auf der bmx bahn (also ein bisschen motocross verwanter)


----------



## essential (4. Mai 2008)

ich denke nicht, dass du dich dort blamierst.....einfach fahren.....aber wir können dich gerne mirt auf die bmxbahn oder mit nach katten turm nehmen...


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (6. Mai 2008)

hab noch ne frage... was ist denn katten turm?
also bin halt totalter anfänger, mit dem bmx hab ich nicht wirklich was gerissen, war nur in vegesack und bin dort die bmx bahn geballert...
ps. hab mir jetzt mein specialized p2 cromo ENDLICH bestellt


----------



## essential (6. Mai 2008)

in kattenturm gibt es verschiedene dirtlines, auch für anfänger. des weiteren steht da ein doppelpool, ne streetfläche, etc. foampit ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## fracture (6. Mai 2008)

Moin, ich bin auch noch Anfänger auf dem MTB, obwohl ich mittlerweile schon ein bisschen zurecht komme, bin vorher auch BMX gefahren.
Ich komm aus Berne, ist nur ne Fähre und 10km von Vegesack entfernt.
Nach dem Abitur werd ich mich auch mal auf der BMX-Bahn und in Kattenturm sehen lassen  

greetz


----------



## essential (6. Mai 2008)

die bmxbahn wurde nun umgebaut. die ist für anfäger nichts mehr, aber meld dich ruhig mal. dann nehmen wir dich mit nach kattenturm , etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalinjunky (8. Mai 2008)

hat vllt jemand n bild von dem Foampit ? steht das draußen oder drinnen ? ist das für jeden zugänglich ? 

eine menge fragen aber ich komme aus Buxtehude(nähe Hamburg) und dann will ich nich umsonst kommen


----------



## essential (9. Mai 2008)

moin,

das pit kann jeder nutzen. es ist draussen. es wird in den nächsten tagen wieder befüllt und ist dann nutzbar. am besten schreibst du mir vorher ne nachricht. dann können wir uns terffen und du kannst sichersein das pit nutzen zu können. es ist 6 mal 6 meter. 1,80 hoch. bilder findest du auch unter
www.chakamoto.de 

jossi


----------



## der stimp (9. Mai 2008)

moin, 
ab nächsten monat bin ich auch wieder in bremen. 
weiss einer von euch wann/wie es mit dem freebikerz.com weitergeht?
essential, könnt ihr mich auch mal mit zum kattenturm einsammeln?
vorwahnung, bin auch blutiger anfänger.
bei mir in hannover gibts nen mehr oder weniger umfangreichen spot in der eilenriede; hab da aber gelegentich noch die sorge das ich mich um kopf und kragen fahre.
also ein paar grundlegende einsteigertips wären klasse.


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (10. Mai 2008)

@essential : ich meld mich auf jeden fall.....die maße klingen ja richtig nett


----------



## essential (12. Mai 2008)

den stimp nehmen wir gerne mit. schreib mich infach an.... jossi


----------



## Freddi LOW (16. Mai 2008)

huhu wohnt hier eigentlich jemand in vegesack und umgebung?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (17. Mai 2008)

die meisten wohnen im viertel oder der neustadt, können uns aber ja trotzdem treffen. bmxbahn, etc.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn plötzlich in Bremen los?


----------



## essential (18. Mai 2008)

tja


----------



## Freddi LOW (18. Mai 2008)

ich hab hier jetzt n bisschen von der BMX bahn gelesen...

meint ihr die in Grohn?


----------



## essential (18. Mai 2008)

jo genau die..ist ja gerade im umbau.


----------



## Freddi LOW (18. Mai 2008)

jo

ich finds n bisschen schade das dadurch die Table zerstört wurden aber naja 

wohn halt 5-10 min von da entfernt also schon geil  ^^ auch wenn ich eig unsere selbstgebauten sachen besser finde, weil sie halt mehr airtime haben


----------



## essential (19. Mai 2008)

welche selbstgebauten sachen ? die im wald nähe st. magnus ? ich denke bei einem 8 meter double hat man auf der bmxbahn auch ein wenig airtime.....


----------



## Khost (19. Mai 2008)

moin!
wir sind gerade dabei einen schönen northshore im öllager zu bauen, so ca. 20-25m sind schon fertig. projekt "dirtline" wird wohl noch etwas dauern da wir alles mit hand&spaten machen und nicht immer alle zeit haben - aber es geht voran. auf jeden fall haben wir einige gute sprünge am start! ihr seid auf jeden fall gern willkommen ! 



der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> weiss einer von euch wann/wie es mit dem freebikerz.com weitergeht?



tut mir leid, aber nach einem datenbankcrash war ich dabei die seite neu zu machen und jetzt is auch noch mein rechner in arsch gegangen... aber www.freebikerz.com wirds demnäxt wieder geben. ich sag bescheid wenns soweit ist.


----------



## essential (20. Mai 2008)

ich komm nach dem dirt masters in winterberg mal bei euch rum. können da dann ja zusammen was grösseres hinbauen. hat auf jeden fall potential dort. ist das der spot , welcher auch unter www.chakamoto.de zu finden ist ?


----------



## Khost (20. Mai 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ist das der spot , welcher auch unter www.chakamoto.de zu finden ist ?



jo das isser !  leider wurden da nich gerade schöne fotos von gemacht, ich stell bei gelegenheit hier mal fotos rein...
ok, meld dich wenn du rumschauen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (20. Mai 2008)

mach ich. ich denke nächsten dienstag oder so, je nach wetter. am besten wäre es, wenn man sich mit vielen dort treffen könnte. dann hat man binnen kürzester zeit nen grossen double stehen.


----------



## Freddi LOW (20. Mai 2008)

@ essential

jo genau die^^ die ham zum großteil wir gebaut (abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Sachen, aber Gap, Drop usw. ham wir gebaut) 
warste schon mal da oder was? 

der Wald gehört zu unserem Grundstück von daher darf ich da so ziemlich alles machen was ich will ^.^


----------



## essential (20. Mai 2008)

ich dachte das wäre ein altes panzerübungsgelände.... egal. ja vor 2 wochen oder so. war damals aber alles noch recht klein und am anfang...aber man kann was draus machen. bei ner buddelsession wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Khost (20. Mai 2008)

Freddi LOW schrieb:


> @ essential
> 
> jo genau die^^ die ham zum großteil wir gebaut (abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Sachen, aber Gap, Drop usw. ham wir gebaut)
> warste schon mal da oder was?
> ...



ähm, ich glaube nicht, dass er vom öllager redet...


----------



## essential (21. Mai 2008)

was meint er dann ?


----------



## Freddi LOW (21. Mai 2008)

die spots in St.Magnus im Wald


----------



## Freddi LOW (23. Mai 2008)

war heute zufällig jemand von euch auf der BMX bahn in grohn?

wenn ja:
ich war der komische vogel mit den Pinken bremsscheiben, pinken HR und langen Blonden haaren^^


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2008)

war nicht da, aber wer zum henker ist da mit pinken bremsscheiben unterwegs?!?


----------



## Freddi LOW (23. Mai 2008)

ich xD

ich kann bei gelegenheit ma pics on stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2008)

sorry, hatte nicht richtig hingelesen.
aber wie kommt man bloss dazu pinke bremsscheiben und lrs zu montieren???
ok, sowas werde ich wohl nie verstehen.
ich komm erst anfang der woche wieder nach bremen aber vielleicht hast du ja bock mit chriz und mir zum kattenturm zu kommen?
mo. abend werd ich wohl wieder einfliegen und ab di. bin ich wieder zu schandtaten bereit. 
jossi, wie stehts bei dir nächste woche mit zeit?

gruss mario


----------



## Freddi LOW (24. Mai 2008)

also sagen wir so ich hab die nicht gekauft sondern selbst lakiert^^

aber ich muss jetzt erstmal gucken, da in meinem innenlager gestern n stück rausgebrochen ist -.-


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (24. Mai 2008)

war heute von 11 bis 18 uhr im öllager... also bei dem großen sprung komm ich auf die kannte ab der rest geht  komplett  naja  war ja jetzt das erste mal wirklich da^^ bin davor nur ein bisschen zum spaß mit einem gammel BMX gefahren (treppen usw)


SO hab von ein paar kumpels gehört das aus bremen morgen welche kommen? das sind doch bestimmt welche von euch?!


----------



## essential (25. Mai 2008)

kattenturm wäre ich dabei...wenn das wetter stimmt...meld dich einfach


----------



## chrisdOof (29. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

ich bin gestern fast vom Rad gefallen als ich gesehen hab was ihr im Öllager gerissen habt. Wirklich nett. Aber peinlich zu merken das ich älter werde und mich wirklich kaum was getraut  habe (okay ich hatte keinen Helm dabei). Trotzdem merke ich, dass ich die lange Pause nie hätte machen dürfen. Evtl. finde ich ja Zeit um wieder klar zu kommen. Ich wohne selber 3 min vom Öllager weg. Wenn also jemand Bock hat zu fahren, meldet euch per icq oder hier im Forum bei mir.


----------



## essential (29. Mai 2008)

ist da viel im öllager passiert ? ich war vor drei wochen da..damals war das alles sehr klein...kleines doubles und dirts....etc...am wochenende komm ich dann auch mal rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisdOof (29. Mai 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ist da viel im öllager passiert ? ich war vor drei wochen da..damals war das alles sehr klein...kleines doubles und dirts....etc...am wochenende komm ich dann auch mal rum...



Einige Doubles, Dirts, ein paar recht steile Kicker. North-Shore Elemente (noch nicht alles fertig) sogar mit einem krassen Drop. usw. usw.
Die Sachen sind teilweise klein, ja. Allerdings trotzdem recht krass (steil und schmal).

Sah gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Freddi LOW (29. Mai 2008)

wie weit ist das öllager denn von Bremen city ca entfernt mit bike? oder fahrt ihr mit dem Zug?

lg


----------



## essential (29. Mai 2008)

ich war das letzte mal mit dem auto da...aber wir können, wenn du willst am wochenende auch zusammen mit dem zug hin. schick mir mal ne pm.....


----------



## chrisdOof (29. Mai 2008)

So, ich war eben noch einmal da. Ist echt gut geworden, wobei ich das Gefühl hab mir fehlt langsam der jugendliche Leichtsinn. Problematisch ist wirklich das die Sachen echt schmal sind. Vorallem die Landungen. Dazu kommen noch ein Arsch voll Bäume und wenig Auslauf. Trotzdem kann man dort auf jeden fall top nen ganzen Tag verspielen. 

Wenn ihr mit dem Zug fahrt, steigt ihr in Achim-Baden aus. Fahrt die Straße  bei der Brücke hoch und dann rechts. Runter bis zur Verdener Straße. Ihr kommt da auf ne Apotheke zu. Dann fahrt ihr rechts die Verdener Straße richtung Achim. Dann kommt irgendwann auf der rechten Seite die Straße "Am Oertel", da fahrt ihr rein. Am Ende dann in den Wald und gerade aus und etwas links halten. Schon seid ihr da.

Hier mal die Route wenn ihr durch das Öllager fahren wollt. Ist wesentlich kürzer. 

http://www.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de...04642,9.062852&spn=0.004629,0.010042&t=h&z=17


----------



## essential (29. Mai 2008)

danke...mal schauen was da so geht...ein bisschen radeln geht schon....wann willst du hin ? komme dann mit meinem 24 zoll single speed ...


----------



## chrisdOof (29. Mai 2008)

essential schrieb:


> danke...mal schauen was da so geht...ein bisschen radeln geht schon....wann willst du hin ? komme dann mit meinem 24 zoll single speed ...



Ich bin am Samstag leider nicht da. Da ich viel zu viel arbeite und kaum Zeit habe ist das bei mir immer sehr spontan. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall wenn ich langfristig was planen kann.


----------



## Freddi LOW (29. Mai 2008)

ich werd dieses WE auch nicht können da ich erstens noch an einem Bänderris am fuß leide und zweitens meine oma goldene Hochzeit hat


----------



## essential (30. Mai 2008)

okay......


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (30. Mai 2008)

war heute von 3-4 im öllager... war leider keiner da   bin  deshalb wieder nachhause nach uphusen  ich könnte morgen wieder kommen.... sonntag fahre ich nach hoope (motocross) 

aber ich fand alles total easy dort  also ich schaff eigentlich alles, was dort hingeschoben ist.


----------



## fracture (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte auch Bock dieses WE irgendwo irgendwie zu fahren... hab heute erfahren dass ich dieses WE frei hab Wenn irgendwo irgendwer fährt, dann sacht mal bescheid, vielleicht bin ich dabei!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (31. Mai 2008)

ich will morgen auf jeden fall irgendwo fahren. schick mir doch deine nummer.... mir eigentlich egal wo...bmxbahn, öllager, kattenturm, etc.


----------



## fracture (31. Mai 2008)

Ich will heute auf die BMXBahn, ein Kumpel von mir kommt auch noch mit, ich denk mal, dass wir so um halb 4 oder 4 da sind.
Morgen hab ich dann schon ab morgends Zeit, da will ich unbedingt nach Kattenturm oder Achim Öllager, weil ich als Anfänger ja mit der BMX Bahn nicht so viel anfangen kann  
Meine Nummer, falls was los und so: 01738801735


----------



## essential (31. Mai 2008)

ich melde mich nachher mal bei dir... die bmxbahn wird dann nix für dich sein. kattenturm schon eher....


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

dienstag kattenturm ? aber wenn es so heiss bleibt erst später.....


----------



## Totti3x6 (2. Juni 2008)

also ich wär auch interessiert am Öllager am we.

vielleicht könnte man am tach davor/danach nochmal im funpark riden gehen.


mfg Totti


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. wäre es gut, wenn wir ein paar schaufeln mitnehmen würden...dann können wir da schnell einen grossen double hinbasteln.... ansonsten würde ich auch auf die bmxbahnm, kattenturm, schlachthof,etc..... würden bestimmt auch noch ein paar weitere jungs mitkommen.


----------



## chrisdOof (3. Juni 2008)

Doubles sind übel 
Lieber nen ordentlichen Table wo man auch mal Sachen üben kann. Und vorallem etwas breiter als die kleinen Doubles da. Ich bin ganz vllt. dabei. Kann nocht nichts genaues sagen.

Werd evtl. heute Abend auch kurz dort sein.

Mal was anderes. Gibt es irgendwo Bilder vom Park in Kattenturm?


----------



## essential (3. Juni 2008)

ein paar bilder findest du bei www.chakamoto.de musst im archiv etwas suchen....

tables sind zu zeitaufwendig zu bauen...da ist man stunden beschäftig...einfach eine grosse hohe, breite ladung..dann passt das auch beim double.


----------



## Khost (4. Juni 2008)

moinsen !
also wenn ihr am wochenende ins öllager wollt, n bissl rumschaufeln, denn bin ich auch dabei. leider is mein bike grad inner werkstatt aber im öllager muss auch ma wieder was getan werden ! ich kann nen spaten mitbringen und par jungs mit schubkarren organisieren !

EY CHRISDOOF !   wir kennen uns doch !  ich sag nur "AS-CREW"   na? klingelt da was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisdOof (4. Juni 2008)

Alter! Man! Und ich dachte mir schon sowas als mir die BMX Kids gestern Abend einen von dem 24jährigen Adam erzählten der Architektur studiert.

Derbe man! Freut mich a) das du wieder hier wohnst und b) das DU es bist und zu diesem Sport gefunden hast!

Krass! Geil!


----------



## essential (4. Juni 2008)

am wochende ? wann ? bin dabei..... einen tag bmxbahn, einen öllager....


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (4. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabei  Mit BMX Bahn weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%, aber sagt mir bescheid, wann ihr zum Öllager kommt und ich komme auch  
Die jenigen, die zum Öllager kommen wollen können mir ja auch ne PN wegen der Handy nummer schreiben, dass es keine Missverständnisse gibt  

SO, muss jetzt mal langsam weg,
mfG


----------



## essential (5. Juni 2008)

die handynummern einmal weitergeben wäre gut...ich schicke dir gleich mal meine.


----------



## chrisdOof (5. Juni 2008)

Am Wochenende soll auf jeden Fall auch noch die Schaufel geschwungen werden im Öllager. Die Tables und der hohe Anlieger brauchen etwas Zuneigung. Am großen Table soll auch weiter gemacht werden. Wer Holz über hat kann sich am Besten mal beim Shore-Ober-Architekten "Khost" melden 

Ich will irgendwo auch noch versuchen ne Dirt-Quater zu bauen. Mal schauen. Hab da schon ne Stelle im Auge.


----------



## essential (6. Juni 2008)

wollen wir uns da am samstag oder sonntag treffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisdOof (6. Juni 2008)

Ich muss heute Abend mal mit meiner Perle sprechen, dann stellt sich raus wann ich Zeit habe. Fernbeziehung ist nich so easy wenn die Frau dann mal hier ist am Wochenende   ...ich werde aber sicher zwischendurch Zeit haben. Am Sonntag Nachmittag auf jeden Fall. Ich meld mich sobald ich was weiss.


----------



## Totti3x6 (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich wär auch dafür das wir am Sonntag fahren und am samstag könnte man ja vllt um sich so ein bischen kennen zu lernen zum Funpark fahren ...


mfg


----------



## essential (6. Juni 2008)

okay...wollen wir noch nummern austauschen ? der funpark hat erst ab 3 uhr offen, aber wir könnten vorher hinten rum rein. wir könnten uns auch erst alle am schlachthof treffen und geimeinsam rüber....


----------



## chrisdOof (6. Juni 2008)

Wir wollten uns *morgen ab 12:00* Uhr im *Öllager* treffen. Schaufeln mitbringen ist erwünscht. Schubkarren sind wohl auch am Start. Also wer Bock hat zu kommen ist herzlich wilkommen.


----------



## Totti3x6 (6. Juni 2008)

oder lass morgen nach Grohn also aufe BMX Bahn ...weil dann bruach ich mir keine fahrkarte holen 
und lass am sonntag dann ins öllager...


----------



## essential (7. Juni 2008)

mir egal...können wir ja morgen schauen


----------



## Khost (8. Juni 2008)

MOIN! Heute ab 2 im öllager ? schaufeln sind auch am start


----------



## essential (8. Juni 2008)

ich hab es leider nicht geschafft, will aber sicher am mittwoch hin.....


----------



## fracture (9. Juni 2008)

am Mittwoch wäre ich wohl auch dabei!


----------



## essential (9. Juni 2008)

top, dann sind wir schon zu sechst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (9. Juni 2008)

jo also mittwoch muss es von mir aus gehen, aber kann nur das fahrrad mitbringen, kein bock beim fahrrad fahren noch ne schippe in der hand zu halten


----------



## chrisdOof (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn mein Rücken mit macht, bin ich Mittwoch dabei. Ansonsten komme ich ohne Rad und guck euch beim Buddeln zu und geb dumme Sprüche von mir.

Um wieviel Uhr soll die Party denn losgehen? Ich kann vor 17:30 / 18:00 Uhr auf keinen Fall da sein.


----------



## essential (10. Juni 2008)

ich könnte morgen ab ca. 14:30 uhr....


----------



## fracture (10. Juni 2008)

ich auch!
kann mir jemand eine gute wegbeschreibung geben, die mich direkt zum spot führt?


----------



## chrisdOof (10. Juni 2008)

chrisdOof schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit dem Zug fahrt, steigt ihr in Achim-Baden aus. Fahrt die Straße  bei der Brücke hoch und dann rechts. Runter bis zur Verdener Straße. Ihr kommt da auf ne Apotheke zu. Dann fahrt ihr rechts die Verdener Straße richtung Achim. Dann kommt irgendwann auf der rechten Seite die Straße "Am Oertel", da fahrt ihr rein. Am Ende dann in den Wald und gerade aus und etwas links halten. Schon seid ihr da.
> 
> Hier mal die Route wenn ihr durch das Öllager fahren wollt. Ist wesentlich kürzer.
> 
> http://www.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de...04642,9.062852&spn=0.004629,0.010042&t=h&z=17



Wenn du aus Uphusen kommst, fährst du an der Kreuzung in Uesen gerade aus rüber richtung Baden. Dann fährst du ca. 1 km einfach gerade aus bis auf der linken Seite (ich glaube es ist die 2. oder 3. Straße) die Straße "Am Oertel" reingeht.


----------



## essential (10. Juni 2008)

hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.... soll ja regen geben.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (10. Juni 2008)

chrisdOof schrieb:


> Wenn du aus Uphusen kommst, fährst du an der Kreuzung in Uesen gerade aus rüber richtung Baden. Dann fährst du ca. 1 km einfach gerade aus bis auf der linken Seite (ich glaube es ist die 2. oder 3. Straße) die Straße "Am Oertel" reingeht.




er kommt nicht aus uphusen, ich komme aus uphusen   und ich weiß den weg  

bin um 2 uhr mit essen nach der schule fertig, d.h. könnte nach den hausaufgaben so um 3 uhr dort sein...


----------



## Khost (10. Juni 2008)

jo, irgendwann nachmittags bin ich auch am start!


----------



## essential (11. Juni 2008)

okay....ich denke ich werde auch so ab 15 uhr zeit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fracture (11. Juni 2008)

gut, dann bin ich auch gegen 15 uhr da


----------



## essential (11. Juni 2008)

jo...wir kommen gegen 15:30


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Juni 2008)

gut, bis nacher leute  also bin der halbgroße :-/ mit dem orangen specialized


----------



## fracture (11. Juni 2008)

ich fahr jetzt los, hol noch marvin ab... und bin dann auch gegen 15 bis 15:30 uhr da... hab auch ne schaufel eingepackt, vll. baut man ja noch was


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Juni 2008)

ich bring auch noch wen mit (10 jahre ist der) der fährt auch so motocross und fahrrad... der kommt mit einem 2danger sl-40, fals das jemanden was sagt... der müsste bald hier sein, also fahren wir in ca 15-30min los. der weg dauert 30min


----------



## essential (11. Juni 2008)

jo...wir nehmen den zug um 15:22 und sind gegen 16 uhr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (11. Juni 2008)

ölllager ist echt nice...war ja leider nur sehr kurz heute...musste aber noch arbeiten..aber die tage kommen wir wieder....das hat potential.


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. Juni 2008)

joup war ne feine Sache da. Nächstes mal länger.


----------



## essential (12. Juni 2008)

ich denke man sollte einige dinge dort ändern, bleiben lassen,etc, wenn der spot länger bestehen soll. ich würde auf den bau der notrh shores komplett verzichten, ein paar versteckte drops aus hühnerleitern sind okay, aber was ihr gerade baut wird zu ärger führen und es wird riskiert, dass der spot geschlossen wird. auch würde ich das gelände auf keinen fall ausweiten, die möglichkeit für fussgäng und radfahrer dort entlang zu kommen muss erhalten bleiben, zum beispiel ein breiteres brett über den entwässerungsgraben legen,etc. weiterbauen würde ich am hang, welcher nicht gut einsehbar ist. das ist eine überschaubare fläche und es wird sich nicht so schnell ein außenstehender dran stören. aber in aller erster line: denkt über die shores nach. ich hoffe das der spot in einem guten rahmen weiter wächst.


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Juni 2008)

Jo, übrigens, ich verkaufe auch meinen Rahmen, Kurbel und Satteltütze mit Sattel auch einzeln. Wenn wer von Euch Interesse hat, sacht par Mail bescheid.


----------



## chrisdOof (13. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

für alle Dirt-, Freeride-, DH-, Street-, und BMX-Interessierten aus Bremen und dem Umland haben ich gestern ein Forum eingerichtet. Das wird dann das Forum zur freebikerz-Page die leider gerade offline ist.

Die vorläufige Domain ist: http://mtb.weserpiraten.net/

Also... anmelden!


----------



## fracture (13. Juni 2008)

Cool   bin angemeldet!
Fährt jemand heute und morgen irgendwo irgendwann?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## essential (15. Juni 2008)

heute ne runde fahren ???


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (18. Juni 2008)

heut geht nichts im öllager oder?


----------



## essential (18. Juni 2008)

ich denke nicht. ich war montag da und es war sehr nass...ich würde morgen oder freitag mal auf die bmxbahn wollen.


----------



## fracture (18. Juni 2008)

ich hab dieses we und wahrscheinlich auch die nächste woche keine zeit, muss arbeiten           ... Naja dafür sammelt sich immer mehr geld für nen neuen Rahmen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (22. Juni 2008)

wer ist diese woche im öllager? wäre dabei, wenn ihr mir einen tag nennt


----------



## essential (23. Juni 2008)

muss schauen wie wir arbeiten müssen. einen tag wollte ich aber auch hin.


----------



## Totti3x6 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gern mal wissen wie das da aussieht^^ aber dieses we hab ich leider keine zeit ...

wenn jmd ein paar Bilder vom Öllager hat dann kann er mir die schiken =) 
ICQ: 312-520-827


----------



## essential (24. Juni 2008)

Heute eher Kattenturm.... Öllager dann morgen.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (24. Juni 2008)

okay bin morgen dann dabei wenns steht...


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (25. Juni 2008)

kommt ihr heute ins öllager?


----------



## essential (25. Juni 2008)

ich schaffe es leider nicht...muss arbeiten....


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (26. Juni 2008)

hmm... ich wäre heut dabei, wenn noch jemand kommt


----------



## essential (27. Juni 2008)

wenn es nachher nicht regnet würde ich heute wohl ne runde biken wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fracture (27. Juni 2008)

ich hab am sonntag zeit, will dann wohl irgendwo fahren!


----------



## Totti3x6 (27. Juni 2008)

Sonntag?! komm ich mit, würd gernmal ins Öllager fahren =)


----------



## Desert Rat (28. Juni 2008)

Alright, Fred-hijack! 
Ich bin seit nem halben Jahr in Bremen und seit ein paar Wochen ist mein Bike auch fertig bzw. hier!
Ich wohnte vorher im Pott und war da inner Haard und auf diversen Halden Trailsurfen. Etwas derartiges wollt ich jett auch wieder machen, das Problem ist bekannt: Bremen ist recht flach... 
Deswegen wollt ich mich mal umhören wie das hier oben bei euch so aussieht! Die paar Bilder von diesem Öllager sehen ja recht interessant aus auch wenn ich bisher eher garnicht auf "künstlichen" Parcours unterwegs war.
Gibt es denn in Bremen (oder Umgebung) irgendetwas wo man auch mal ein bisschen Gefälle mit Singletrail-artigem hat?
Oder muss man dafür komplett in Teutoburger Wald fahren? 

Im Grunde würden es ja auch ein paar schicke Lines inner Contrescarpe tun, aber die hätten wohl ziemlich schnell ne Hundertschaft als Stammgäste! *gg

cheers


----------



## essential (28. Juni 2008)

melde dich doch einfach mal und komm mit uns mit..... singletrails gibt es hier eher nicht...wir haben mehrere park geschichten, dirt und bmxbahnen sowie ein paar andere sachen. wenn singletrail dann im deister...ist man mit der bahn in ca. 80 min......


----------



## Desert Rat (28. Juni 2008)

Dannge für das Angebot - wann ginge denn bei euch mal wieder was? Weiter oben war was von Sonntag zu lesen?
Steht das bei entsprechendem Wetter noch? Und wie/wo ginge es hin?


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (28. Juni 2008)

okay, muss mal gucken, ob ich morgen kann, eigentlich hat meine schwester geburtstag, aber ich glaube ich könnte evtl trotzdem kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (29. Juni 2008)

von mir aus könnten wir uns heute treffen..wetter ist ja gut. schick mir doch ne pm mit deiner telefonnummer..... ich brauche ca. noch 1-2 stunden zur erholung...war gestern ein wenig länger unterwegs und bin noch nicht ganz frisch im kopp.


----------



## fracture (29. Juni 2008)

ich schaffs heude leider nicht zu fahren  ... aber mittwoch sicherlich!


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Juni 2008)

Jau, ich bin auch grade erst wach und richtig fit in einem geworden... hab dir ma ne PM geschickt...


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (29. Juni 2008)

sorry ging wohl doch nicht... familienfeier =/ nächstmal


----------



## essential (30. Juni 2008)

das wetter soll diese woche ja gut werden...da könnte man ne runde drehen. bist du in bremen markus ??? ich habe dein bike schonmal zerlegt. wenn ich heute zeitfinde speiche ih dir schon mal das laufrad um.


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2008)

Sofern dieser kack Wind nicht zu derbe wird... und meine arbeitszeiten human bleiben bin ich wohl mal dabei!


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. Juni 2008)

Bin in Bremen. Meldest Dich ja nicht über Skype... Warte noch mit dem Umseichen. mein Mitbewohner hat auf einmal Geld bekommen... :-D


----------



## essential (30. Juni 2008)

jo...dann lass doch morgen nach kattenturm ......


----------



## essential (1. Juli 2008)

heute ne runde nach kattenturm ??


----------



## essential (2. Juli 2008)

heute ne runde kattenturm ? wenn es aber wieder so heiss wird lieber erst später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (2. Juli 2008)

Sorry bin leider schon verplant!


----------



## essential (2. Juli 2008)

okay.....was mit dir markus ??


----------



## fracture (2. Juli 2008)

Ich war heude in kattenturm, den neuen rahmen testen.
der geht ab, nur war leider ein wenig zu warm, hab nich lange durchgehalten 
also, ich will freitag auf jeden fall fahren!


----------



## Desert Rat (3. Juli 2008)

Alright, was is für's WE geplant?!


----------



## essential (4. Juli 2008)

wenn das wetter gut wird wollten wir morgen auf die bmxbahn in bremen/grohn.


----------



## fracture (4. Juli 2008)

Is nu irgendwo fahren? Hier bei mir hats gestern und heute dermaßen geregnet... was is denn überhaupt in bremen fahrbar???


----------



## Desert Rat (4. Juli 2008)

*Das* ist wohl das nervigste hier in Bremen... ne trockene Ecke zum fahren suchen! 

Zur Not alle mann inne Karren und ab in Teutoburger zum Trailpreschen!!


----------



## essential (4. Juli 2008)

ich denke, wenn es weiter jetzt abtrocknet können wir morgen biken...entweder bmxbahn...ansonsten öllager oder wenn es hart auf hart kommt und nicht regent immer noch schlachthof oder sportgarten......


----------



## chrisdOof (5. Juli 2008)

So. Wir sind ab ca. 11:30 Uhr mit ca. 7 Leuten in Grohn auf der BMX Bahn.
Wer mitfahren will. Um 11:11 Uhr fährt der Zug am HBF in Bremen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (5. Juli 2008)

bmxbahn ist die macht !


----------



## Daniel? (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,Bremen Bikers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@ 17 June i will fly to Germany, Bremen. Please tell me - in bremen is some good bike shops? ;-) Need dirt/street bicycle. Im from Latvia, so i speak english.


----------



## essential (6. Juli 2008)

contact me at [email protected]

jossi


----------



## Daniel? (6. Juli 2008)

done!


----------



## Khost (9. Juli 2008)

moin!
bock auf öllager heute? 
http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000026


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (9. Juli 2008)

schaut doch mal vorbei.. ist ja nicht so weit weg...
http://www.dirtlightdistrict.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Juli 2008)

ich fahr jetzt los ins öllager


----------



## essential (11. Juli 2008)

morgen komme ich eventuell auch...am sonntag soll die bmxbahn in brmeen nord fertig sein...könnte man dann auch mal hin...wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (13. Juli 2008)

ich hatte jetzt schon mit ein paar leuten abgemacht, dass ich sonntag wohl wieder ins öllager wollte... meine eltern hätten sowieso keine zeit mich nach bremen zu bringen.


----------



## fracture (13. Juli 2008)

guten morgen,
ich hätte auch bock auf öllager... kattenturm oder bmxbahn wär auch in ordnung


----------



## essential (13. Juli 2008)

öllager wäre ich dabei, aber nur wenn wir schaufeln etc hätten


----------



## fracture (13. Juli 2008)

ich würd mit dem zug fahren ( also kann keine schaufel mitbringen ) , ich wär um 4 in bremen am hbf.... kann mir denn jemand sagen wann und wo dann nen zug nach achim fährt?


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (13. Juli 2008)

ich fahre jetzt los ins öllager,
ich hoffe man sieht sich!bringe nur mein fahrrad mit, schaufel möchte ich nicht extra auf dem fahrrad mitschleppen...(12km bergauf)


----------



## fracture (13. Juli 2008)

ich war heude erst im spoga, mein wallride verbessern und so... und dann gegen abend nochma im öllager, hab dort nur tristan getroffen...
aber geile sachen die ihr da neu gebaut habt, vorallendingen der kleine shoredrop der is geil.
wer hat lust am dienstag im öllager oder kattenturm zu fahren???


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (14. Juli 2008)

ich bin um 6 uhr los gefahren vom öllager ... war keiner da
bin also von kurz vor 1 bis 6 uhr da gewesen


----------



## fracture (14. Juli 2008)

ich war später als 6 uhr da... was is nu mit dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (15. Juli 2008)

ich wäre heute dabei...gutes wetter vorraus gesetzt.


----------



## fracture (15. Juli 2008)

wär auch dabei... und wo heute fahren?


----------



## essential (15. Juli 2008)

mir egal...muss bis ca. 16 uhr arbeiten...danach hätte ich zeit


----------



## fracture (15. Juli 2008)

dann lass ma heude in funpark, ich kann um 16 uhr am hbf sein,
soll ich dich dann abholen jossi? dann können wir dann ja auch nochmal über vorbau reden...


----------



## essential (15. Juli 2008)

ich wäre um ca. 16:30 startklar....


----------



## fracture (20. Juli 2008)

heute öllager achim?... ich bin wohl ab 16:30 dabei


----------



## essential (21. Juli 2008)

ich bin diese woche raus...... komme sonntag wieder nach bremen


----------



## fracture (4. September 2008)

oh nein unser thread hier stirbt aus!


----------



## Desert Rat (5. September 2008)

Ah, Bollocks... dat passiert schon nicht!

Wat is getz eigentlich mitm 13.9. Hahnenklee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (12. September 2008)

moin,
bleibt jetzt eigentlich dabei das wir sonntag nach grohn fahren?
wann ist treffen am bahnhof?
wer kommt alles mit? 

jossi, hast du an meinen pro tec b2 helm gedacht? 

wer kommt samstag mit zum kattenturm?


gruss mario


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Januar 2009)

Alright, ein paar Bremer haben sich mal so überlegt, dass se mal Bock hätten mit Leuden aus der Umgebung in Kontakt zu treten um die mal auf ihren Spots zu besuchen - wir brauchen nach dem Winter mal wat anneres unnere Stollen als Kattenturm, BMX Bahn in Grohn oder det Öllager!
Wär cool wenn sich hier mal Leude mit nem interessanten Gelände zum Dirten/Freeriden im Umkreis von 50-60km (um ma nen Anhaltspunkt zu haben) melden würden... alles weitere wird sich dann zeigen!
Wir finden bauen und fahren voll gut... zerrippen also net nur euren Spot und verduften dann wieder...  so simma ja aunich!


----------



## Freddi LOW (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,

n paar waren ja letztes WE bei uns im Wald (Leuchtenburg, nähe vonner BMX Bahn Grohn), ham uns da halt n bisschen was zusammengeschaufelt...

wenn du will kann ich dir ma schreiben wo das ist wenn du es nicht kennst 

lg Freddi


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Januar 2009)

Da war ich bei... 
Is nen cooler Spot mit Potential! Hatte Spass gemacht!


----------



## Desert Rat (1. Februar 2009)

Morgen mittag alle zum Krater... und Schaufeln/Spaten/Hacken mitbringen!! Dann schaffen wa och ma wat!


----------



## fracture (1. Februar 2009)

Jojo war ja cool heute, macht echt Spaß!

Baut da mal ordentlich was hin bis ich wieder fit bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djla-chriz (12. April 2009)

hey, jemand interesse ins öllager oder ähnliches die tage zu fahren komme aus bremen / city will das wetter unbedingt nutzen !!! Bitte bescheid sagen : hier meien nummer : 017623468924


----------



## PhatBiker (13. April 2009)

Na, das ist ja mal kontaktfreudig, gleich mit HändyNummer. 
Du bist anscheind für spontane ausritte. 
Würd mir auch passen, weil alleine rumeiern macht (trotz Ostern) überhaubt kein spass.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. April 2009)

Moin Leute 

Wie kommt man am besten vom HBF Bremen zum Alten Öllager ???????

Bitte eine Wegbeschreibung.      Danke

Hab schon eine, Danke dino.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. April 2009)

@Freddi LOW

Schicker Spot bei euch in Leuchtenburg, habt Ihr gut gemacht.
Achja und die Grohner BMX Strecke ist auch heftig.

Gruss aus Walle   ( ich glaub Du weisst wer ? )


----------



## PhatBiker (17. April 2009)

@Aragon
@djla-chriz
@RidingHigh

Moin Ihr drei 
und natürlich auch alle anderen.

Ich hab mir überlegt das man ja mal eine Urbane Tour durch Bremen startet
wo man auf der suche nach Städtebaulichen Örtlichkeiten ist die zum Biken geeignet sind.

Mehr infos gibt`s hier . . . 

. . .     http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8083

und bei mir.

Wär klasse wenn es stattfindet.

In diesen Sinne    
                              Gruss    - Stefan -


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Mai 2009)

HAAALLLLOOOO !!!!!!!!

Ist noch jemand daa ????

DIIRRTTBBIIKKEERR !!!!!!

Lebt ihr noch ????


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Mai 2009)

Habt Ihr euch alle die Finger gebrochen, 
oder seid Ihr nicht mehr vom Rad zu bekommen ?


----------



## Freddi LOW (13. Mai 2009)

der threat stirbt halt aus^^

jeder macht was für sich und wenn doch was läuft klärt man sowas meist über skype...


----------



## dex92 (14. Mai 2009)

moinsen...
dann will ich den threat mal vorm aussterben retten.hier die neusten
buddelarbeiten aus dem öllager:



















hier die frühjahrsversion:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYoeD8rAlWo"]YouTube - Mini Bikepark selfmade (inofficial)[/ame]

haut rein...


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (14. Mai 2009)

joww 
so siehts aus  
lohnt sich echt da zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (14. Mai 2009)

Jaa, na geht doch und Achim rockt.

Nächstes mal wird weniger überlegt, Gas geben und drüber.

Grüsse aus Bremen    - Stefan -


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Mai 2009)

djla-chriz

Die anderen sind auch erst um 13Uhr nach Grohn gefahren und bleiben dafür länger da, ich bin dann runter in die Schlachthofwerkstatt rein und hab meine Topteile durchgetestet, bin also jetzt zuhause und würd auch noch gern bissel mit dem Rad raus.
Wir könnten noch locker um 18Uhr hinterher. Falls die dann nicht mehr in Grohn sind finden wir die Rasselbande in Leuchtenburg.

Hätte Lust dazu.

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## djla-chriz (3. Juni 2009)

Hey, falls sich noch leute finde, die Lust haben auf einen Trip durch Bremen um Spots zu suchen oder bereits welche kennen oder einfach mal Lust haben aufs Öllager oder Deister oder sonst irgendwie was meldet euch doch mal, bin oft mit Phat Biker unterwegs aber wir sollten doch mal ein paar mehr werden, meldet euch einfach mal!
Ach übrigens wir haben kurz vor der Überseestadt (nähe Walle) ein noch nicht ganz fertiges Parkhaus entdeckt in dem sich bald hervorragend das Treppenhaus rocken lässt ;-) LG Christian


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juni 2009)

Juup, das Treppenhaus ist der Hit. Wir haben es schon angetestet. Mit noch ein paar mehr Leuten läst sich was grosses für die Geschichtsbücher machen. 
Damit das Lernen wieder spass macht.
Am besten wär wenn sich einer zum Filmen findet, oder sogar zwei.


Achja, schaut doch mal bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8083

Danke


Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## kiko (3. Juni 2009)

in der überseestadt gibts auch noch genug laderampen, die man hopsen kann.


markiert das parkhaus mal jemand aufn stadtplan und fügt das bild hier ein?
auf den treppen bremens bin ich überwiegend sonntag abends unterwegs.
wenn nix anneres anliegt.
grüsse,
auch stefan
auch walle


ps: spitzenschaufelei im öllager.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juni 2009)

Lass mal treffen. 
Tief in Walle drin, oder was ist in Deiner nähe das man kennt?


----------



## kiko (3. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Lass mal treffen.
> Tief in Walle drin, oder was ist in Deiner nähe das man kennt?



im grünen hinterm paradise.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn er am Fundament abbricht, hab ich den Fernsehturm im Vorgarten liegen.


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> markiert das parkhaus mal jemand aufn stadtplan und fügt das bild hier ein?




Das Parkhaus ist direkt neben den neuen Weser Tower, zu den Gleisen hin die das Gelände vom Fockegarten trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. Juni 2009)

Was muss man tun damit hier wieder leben rein kommt ??


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

Gegenfrage: was muss ich tun damit endlich welche mit mir dirten gehen? 
ich bin zwar noch blutiger Anfänger aber ohne üben wird das auch nix und immer nur alleine im Bürgerpark rumhopsen ist auch langweilig
wär nett wenn wer antworten würde 

fahre übrigens überall lang also ich habe keine angst vor höhen tiefen was auch immer^^


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2009)

Moin xCopidox

Bürgerpark hört sich so nach Bremen an, Du kommst aber aus Bremerhaven.
Hmm, wenn Du zurzeit in Bremen bist, kann man (sich) ja mal zusammen auf ein von den Plätzen hier fahren (treffen).

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

nein bürgerpark ist leider brmerhavener flachland^^ fahrt ihr direkt in bremen?


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2009)

Joo, und auch mal weg, raus aus Bremen.
Was ist den schönes bei Dir??


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt  ha bich keine Ahnung daher such ich ja auch was... wir haben hier nen Deich und ne menge großer treppen in sämtlichen variationen^^
ihr würdet mich auslachen, wenn ihr sehen würdet wo ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2009)

Treppen sind doch eigendlich ganz lustig, aber auf dauer . . . , ich verstehe das Du was anderes suchst.


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2009)

@ djla-chriz

Wir haben 3,1 GB im Wald vollgemacht. Ich werd einwenig digital rumschnibbeln und die langen dinger wo nichts passiert rausschmeissen.
Mal schauen vievie davon überbleibt.

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## Desert Rat (23. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Was muss man tun damit hier wieder leben rein kommt ??


Einen Berg in Bremen aufschaufeln, oder ein Gelände ausfindig machen, auf dem man zumindest mal nen spassigen Pumptrack bauen könnte...


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

ich wär für nen großen dirtpark bauen mit tables und doubles und so.... das wär schön


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Juni 2009)

Haben die Betreiber des höchsten Berg in Bremen nicht mal ein Tag der Offenen Tür gemacht, wo schon eine Offroadstrecke zum einsatz kam.

Ist das in Duisburg nicht auch so, das man auf ein Müllberg Biken kann?


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

mom bremen hat berge?


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (23. Juni 2009)

wollt gerade sagen  
klär auf?!


----------



## Desert Rat (23. Juni 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich wär für nen großen dirtpark bauen mit tables und doubles und so.... das wär schön


WENN man hier schon was neues hinbaut, DANN aber auch was ANDERES!! 
Für Dirtjumper gibt es hier den Sportgarten, den Funpark in Kattenturm (inkl. Foampit) und für Street-Boys zudem noch den "Park" am Schlachthof, sowie am HBF Vorplatz...



PhatBiker schrieb:


> Haben die Betreiber des höchsten Berg in Bremen nicht mal ein Tag der Offenen Tür gemacht, wo schon eine Offroadstrecke zum einsatz kam.


Mag sein... hab ich aber noch nix von gehört... was ich aber gehört habe ist, dass da kein grossen Interesse seitens der Betreiber besteht - ich hätte allerdings kein Problem, wenn sich hier mal nen paar Leude zusammen tun und mal einen Plan abkaspern, von mri aus auch die DIMB einschalten, oder derartiges und dann mal beim Betreiber vorstellig werden! 
Evtl. könnt man die Stadt auch noch davon überzeugen/ dafür gewinnen?



PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ist das in Duisburg nicht auch so, das man auf ein Müllberg Biken kann?


Duisburg wär mir neu (würd ich aber nicht ausschliessen) - definitiv aber in Dortmund (anderes ende vom Pott also) - da passiert einiges auf der Halde!
Und auf der Haldenlandschaft Hoheward/Hoppenbruch in Recklinghausen ist zwar nix offizielles "parkähnliches", aber man kann da trotzdem gut runterbrettern!
Von daher kam mir der Gedanke mit dem Müllberg auch zuerst, aber es scheint offenbar kaum ein Bremer Biker Interesse daran zu haben sich AKTIV dafuür einzusetzen!
Ich fänd es klasse wenn sich evtl. hier was in die Richtung entwickeln würde, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass Bremen damit einen Gewinn an Angeboten einfahren würde und das zudem nicht nur die Bremer Biker betreffen würde, sondern auch das Umland... wenn ich mir überlege wo wir sonst immer hinfahren müssen um mal irgendwo runter zu fahren...



xCupidox schrieb:


> mom bremen hat berge?


"Berg"... das einzige ist der Müllberg... darum geht es hier!


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2009)

MotoX&Dirt#211 schrieb:


> wollt gerade sagen
> klär auf?!




Ich mein den Stillgelegtenteil des Müllbergs, ist übrigends der höchste Berg im Umkreis von 100km.


----------



## Desert Rat (24. Juni 2009)

Jo, bringt uns aber nix, wenn der da weiterhin nur so abgezäunt rumsteht! 

Wär das machbar, dass sich hier mal nen paar Interessierte zusammen finden (von mir aus auch ma in Bremen City treffen) um da ma was abzukaspern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (24. Juni 2009)

der Funpark ist schön und gut aber die haben da hauptsächlich beton und eine double line und ein wenig mehr staubiger dreck wär mir wesentlich lieber, der tut nicht ganz so weh

die Hochschule in Aachen hat nen eigenen Dirtpark der ist toll aber zu weit weg aber die bieten da auch dirtbikekurse an, aber ist ja auch egal^^ =D


----------



## Desert Rat (24. Juni 2009)

Naaa... im Funpark wurd die letzten Wochen extrem viel geschaufelt wie ich gehört hab... also da sind jetzt wohl zwei-drei Dirtlines vorhanden (wenn das was man so hört auch stimmt)!


----------



## xCupidox (25. Juni 2009)

ah gut zu wissen... mag wer mitkommen?


----------



## Desert Rat (25. Juni 2009)

Da is eh immer irgendwer... musste also keine Bange haben, dass Du da alleine bist! 

Aber ich fänd es mal wichtiger, ob wir hier ein paar Leude mobilisieren können, um mal was wegen dem Müllberg abzukaspern - oder besteht dann plötzlich doch kein Interesse mehr daran?


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du Zeit hast, jetzt samstag, um 12Uhr01 am Kulturzentrum Schlachthof
(ich hab ein grünen Helm), oder gleicher Ort und Tag aber erst zum OpenAir Kino
bzw früher, bin da und hab mit dem Aufbau zu tun, aber zeit ist immer.


----------



## xCupidox (26. Juni 2009)

falls das jetzt an mich gerichtet war muss ich leider absagen... unter der woche abends wär cool....
falls das nicht mir gegolten habt ignoriert das einfach


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Juni 2009)

@PhatBiker: Ich muss ma gucken, ob ich das schaffe... WE is noch nich ganz sicher, wegen Arbeitszeiten... *gg

@ xCupidox: Das galt erstmal allen, die Interese und Zeit haben...


----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

habt ihr diese woche irgendwann abends zeit zum fahren??


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Juup, wann, was, wo !???

Hät auf die BMX Bahn in Grohn Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

ja grohn wär auch mein vorschlag gewesen mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß wie man da überhauppt hinkommt....
tagvorschläge?
mal abgesehen von mittwoch und donnerstag^^


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss wie mann da hin kommt . . . 
nur nicht wie man wieder zurück kommt. (Witz)

Freitag ???????


----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

notfalls fahr ich dann mit dem bike bis bhv^^
ja freitag.... 18uhr oder 19uhr?


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Wo trifft man sich ???

Du kennst den weg ja nicht dahin, oder doch ??


----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

also ich wär jetzt mit derRG bis burg und von da aus mit der RB weiter nach grohn oder gibts da andere wege?


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Von Burg aus mit dem Rad zur BMX Bahn, es lässt sich dann noch ein stop in Leuchtenburg (DirtPlatz im Wald, (gleich neben der Strasse)) einlegen.
Da tummeln sich auch noch immer ein paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (29. Juni 2009)

Laut den Leuchte-Locals soll dort allerdings alles platt sein... wurd uns zumindest von denen am WE so gesagt!


----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

also direkt grohn

wie weit ist es von burg bis grohn?


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Wär nicht schon, aber mal selber schauen.

Vieleicht wurde es den WaldbesitzerSohn zu viel.

Kann man aber auch verstehen, nervt schon wenn ständig Fremde da sind und alles umbuddeln.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> also direkt grohn
> 
> wie weit ist es von burg bis grohn?




Gefühlte lustige 5 Km.


----------



## xCupidox (29. Juni 2009)

die 5km gehen nicht zufällig nur bergab oder?
weil ohne schaltung tret ich mir da die füße ab bevor ich überhaupt in grohn bin^^
18uhr oder 18.30 uhr?


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem wie der Zug einrollt, 18Uhr in Burg ist für mich OK.

Das ist eine ganz kurzweilige Strecke.

Busse fahren auch da hin.


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Desert Rat  was ist mit Dir, bist auch dabei ??


----------



## xCupidox (30. Juni 2009)

also ich bin um 18.16uhr in bremen-burg ok?


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Kann ich leider noch nich sagen, weil ich das WE nich vor Donnerstag planen kann... viel arbeit derzeit... evtl. auch am We wieder ran?! 
Aber ich sag bis Freitag Mittag nochmal Bescheid wie es aussieht! Wir waren gestern erst da - Strecke is derzeit bombentrocken und gut zu fahren!

Wasn hier mit DjilaChris (oder so ähnlich)... der is doch och imemr ganz heiss auf's biken, oder?


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Er hat zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Na gut, dann hatter nochmal Glück gehabt! *gg

Hoffen wir also, dass sich das Wetter die Woche über trocken verhält...


----------



## xCupidox (30. Juni 2009)

könn auch jetzt noch fahren gehn
jetzt ist kühler und ruhiger


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Hatten wir gestern abend auch noch überlegt... abends isses schön angenehm von der Luft her... stressfrei!


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

@Desert Rat  wenn Du Freitag kommst, wie kommst Du denn nach Burg 
und von wo aus ?


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Mitm Zug direkt vom HBF aus... zumindest bisher immer...


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Hab überlegt ob ich nicht noch vorher bissel im PellensPark(MarßelerWald) mit den Rad rumdüsse.


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn sich das Wetter so hält wär's auch ok, wenn man erst gegen 19h auf der BMX Bahn wäre...


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Bissel kühler dürfte es aber schon sein.


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Fahrtwind... 
Aber im Grunde haste recht... was da fehlt is nen See nebenan, dann könnt man entweder gleich mitm Bike dauernd reinhopsen, oder danach noch ne Runde am See hängen und grillen! 


Ich sachs ja immer: Wir brauchen ne BMX Bahn am Unisee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Da ist doch dieser Sportparksee in Lesum, der liegt doch sowas von auf dem Weg, das es ein leichtes ist da hin zu eiern.


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Oder gleich inne Lesum... seh ich grad via Satellit... 
Aber wir fahren eigentlich immer mitte RB nach Bremen-Schönebeck und von da aus entweder nach Leuchte oder zur BMX Bahn...


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Kann man machen wie man lustig ist. Geht alles.


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Ok, falls ich dann am Freitag dabei bin nehm ich wieder die erprobte Tour... 

Rückweg egal...


----------



## xCupidox (30. Juni 2009)

uhrzeit technisch ist es mir egal.... komm auch nachts um 1 noch zurück nach bremerhaven.... wär nur schön wenn ihr uch mal einigen könntet und überlegt ab wo ihr da hin fahrt, da ich absolut keinen blassen schimmer habe und das dann noch über googlemaps oder earth oder wie auch immer raussuchen muss....
und zu see ( fluss was auch immer) bier und grillen ich bin dabei


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich wollt ich nur auf die BMX Bahn, wenn es der Job zulässt... alles weitere war phantasie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (1. Juli 2009)

hehe zu spät duu wirst jetzt voll eingeplant

zusammen mit schwimmen und bier und so^^


----------



## Desert Rat (1. Juli 2009)

Bollocks!!


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> uhrzeit technisch ist es mir egal.... komm auch nachts um 1 noch zurück nach bremerhaven.... wär nur schön wenn ihr uch mal einigen könntet und überlegt ab wo ihr da hin fahrt, da ich absolut keinen blassen schimmer habe und das dann noch über googlemaps oder earth oder wie auch immer raussuchen muss....
> und zu see ( fluss was auch immer) bier und grillen ich bin dabei



Ich bin um 18Uhr16 am Bahnhof Burg, dann kann man 2 Stationen mit dem Zug, oder mehr mit dem Buss, oder keine wenn wir radeln.
Je nachdem, wie, was und wann, fährt und DesertRat wollt ja gleich vom HBF Bremen aus zur Strecke durchfahren.


----------



## xCupidox (1. Juli 2009)

ok.... bin zur gleichen zeit da


----------



## Desert Rat (1. Juli 2009)

Alright, ich guck dann mal wie's inner Firma aussieht und werd dann evtl. nachkommen...


----------



## xCupidox (1. Juli 2009)

und gehn wir schwimmen? und bier trinken#??


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juli 2009)

Radfahren - Schwimmen - Bier trinken

Geht das als Triatlon durch?


----------



## xCupidox (1. Juli 2009)

ja geht als triathlon durch^^


----------



## Desert Rat (1. Juli 2009)

Damn, da hab ich mir auch die beiden richtigen ausgesucht...


----------



## xCupidox (1. Juli 2009)

was soll das denn heißen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (1. Juli 2009)

Nix wildes... hatte mich nur von deinen "x-en" verwirren lassen! *gg
Aber is och nich weiter schlimm... hauptsache das Wetter macht mit und et wird spassig!
Bzw klappt bei mir überhaupt - bisher siehts noch gut aus... keine WEarbeit angekündigt... aber das kann sich immer schnell ändern!


----------



## xCupidox (2. Juli 2009)

man muss dich nicht verstehen oder?  
nun denn bis morgen


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juli 2009)

Moinsen

Das ist hier einwenig ruhig geworden.

@ xCopidox - Bist du gut zuhause angekommen?

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## xCupidox (5. Juli 2009)

ja klar bin ich das^^

hab im mom auch keine zeit für sowas muss mathe lernen XD


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juli 2009)

Oh, Du arme, bei den Wetter Mathe lernen.


----------



## xCupidox (6. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Juli 2009)

Klasse Trial Video.


----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Hey,
ich habe mal ein anderes Anliegen. Ich bin neu, aber im anderen Sinne. Ich komme aus Lübeck und werde nach Bremen ziehen aus privaten und schulischen Gründen. In frage kommt für mich nur das TBZ Mitte. Ich bin aus der Ferne auf Wohnungs-/WG-/Jobsuche. Wenn irgendjemand Ratschläge oder Hilfe anbieten kann, immer her damit! Ich selbst fahre einen 24" Streeter und werde sicher über all im Park, beim Streeten oder auch auf den Trails zu sehen sein.

Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Desert Rat (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir auf Anhieb Bremen.de empfehlen - da gibt es nen schwarzes Brett mit Wohnungs- und WG Announcen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Da bedanke ich mich schonmal. Ich habe schon eine sehr schöne Wohung in der Neustadt gefunden, jedoch kann ich diese nur unter der Woche vormittags besichtigen und ich bin Schüler.  Es sind Ferien und ich erreiche die Schule nicht.


----------



## xCupidox (8. Juli 2009)

geh an die uni und schau da am schwarzen brett, SoSe ist zu ende da gehen einige und die schreiben ihre anzeigen dann da...


----------



## Desert Rat (8. Juli 2009)

Hat das Sommersemester endlich ne politisch korrekte Abkürzung bekommen?!


----------



## xCupidox (8. Juli 2009)

Nein hats nicht  aber ich wollt das so nicht schreiben


----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kann ja nirgendwo hingehen, wenn ich noch nicht in Bremen wohne. Da ich Schüler bin, ist das alles nicht so einfach. ;D


----------



## xCupidox (8. Juli 2009)

ok dann meld dich bei studivz an und geh in die gruppe WG bzw wohnung bremen oder wohnungssuche bremen weiß nicht wie die heisst aber da findest du die dann auch und dann kannst du noch auf der asta seite der uni scdhreiben dass du ne wohnung suchst und dann kriegst du die da drüber...
einfach bei google asta uni bremen eingeben
oder du ziehst nach bremerhaven wenn dir ne 3/4 zugfahrt nicht zuviel wird bei uns in der WG wird ne wohnung frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (8. Juli 2009)

Nur mal kurz für das Verständniss: Du bist Schüler, hast grade Ferien... wozu also die Schule anrufen? Krall dein Bike, ab in Zug... guckste dir hiern paar WGs an und danach noch ne Runde biken!


----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin von Samstag auf Sonntag und von Dienstag auf Mittwoch in Bremen. Alles in Planung. Wenn ich keinen Schulplatz bekomme, dann werde ich auch nicht hinziehen.


----------



## Desert Rat (8. Juli 2009)

Ahhh, ok... getz ist alles klar - Du brauchst hier noch nen Schulplatz! dachte den hätteste schon... * wie auch immer ich darauf kam!


----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Ich will auf die TBZ Mitte, aber da Ferien sind, kann mir niemand sagen, ob ich einen Platz bekommen könnte, da ich ja auch die 11. Klasse wiederhole. Ab dem 20.07. ist das Sekreteriat wieder besetzt laut Bildungssenatorin.


----------



## xCupidox (8. Juli 2009)

und warum bremen? gibts das nciht irgendwo in deiner nähe?


----------



## kaputznmann (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein paar Bekannte dort und Bremen ist so eine schöne Stadt, ich muss hier raus aus Lübeck. Meine Mutter stresst mich sehr und ich sie, das ist nicht gut in ihrer Situation momentan. Btw, sie weiß von nichts bisher. Ich bin alt genug! 

:/


----------



## xCupidox (8. Juli 2009)

na dann^^


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## Desert Rat (9. Juli 2009)

Na das ja ma ne Beschissene Sache - hoffe das taucht bald wieder auf!
Haste das schon als geklaut gemeldet? Und Haste evtl. nomma nen Foto? weil die bloße Teile Liste ist lange nicht so einprägsam wie nen Foto!


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

ja habs gestern abend gemeldet und bilder sind im Fotoalbum 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (9. Juli 2009)

Na dann Augen auf... auch bei ebay und so...


----------



## kaputznmann (9. Juli 2009)

Ja, mir hat damals keiner mein Rad wieder gegeben, aber ich drücke dir sehr die Daumen!!!


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

ja mach  mir hoffnung^^
ich hab mittlerweile die stadt mit flyern zugepflastert und den Postboten hier auch ein brief gegeben.
Glaub mir die haben sich das falsche bike von der falschen person ausgesucht, wenn ich die irgendwann finde sind die dran


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2009)

Mein Beileid, das schöne Rad weg. Hoffendlich findet es sich wieder an.
Der möge sich damit alle Knochen brechen.

 Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meinen rahmen wieder, da ist zwar nur noch die kurbel dran und die haben ihn schwarz angeprüht, aber immerhin.... den rest finde ich auch noch XD
*freu*


----------



## Desert Rat (15. Juli 2009)

Damn, was für Deppen... hoffe die Täter bekommen se auch zu fassen!!


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juli 2009)

OhOhh, schade um das schöne rot, schade um die teile.
Jetzt brauchst Du wieder zeit zum schrauben.
Und ansonsten kann ich nur noch Desert Rat zustimmen.


----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

das rot krieg ich hoffentlich wieder mit terpentin hin oder ich lakier ihn wieder rot... ich will meine gabel wieder haben und meine laufräder zumindest das hinterrad und zeit zum schrauben hätt ich auch... bald... zeit zum dirten auch aber das geht ja noch nicht
=(


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juli 2009)

Was hast Du Dir so Bremstechnisch vorgestellt ??
Hab noch eine hintere Hydr.Scheibenbremse (weiss jetzt nicht welche und der zustand ist mir immoment auch unbekannt)

Falls Du bedarf hast . . . . melde dich.

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (16. Juli 2009)

hab noch eine hydraulische Felgenbremse die bau ich dran, aber danke


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Leude.
ich war ein mal mit Jossi bei Euch am Öllager. Leider komme ich beruflich nicht mehr dazu mein Identiti Krisis zu bewegen. 

habe das Rad vielleicht 2 Mal bewegt. Rahmen ist also wie neu. Daher verkaufe ich das Rad nun. Der Rahmen kann auch einzeln weggehen. Oder komplett aufgebaut mit SLX Scheibenbremsen, SPANK anbauteilen, Saintkurbel, Dirtjumper3 Gabel (Noch das Modell bei dem die Dämpfung verstellt werden), XT Schaltwerk, F219 Felgen mit Atomlab Naben, Faltreifen etc. Preislich würde sich das Komplettrad um 700 Euronen bewegen sollen. Denke für kaum gefahrene Teile ist das nen fairer Deal. Wenn Interesse da ist, schreibt mir ne mail an mahahne(ätt)gmx.de oder sagt dem Jossi bescheid.

Tolle Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## xCupidox (6. September 2009)

so mein bike steht also wieder, ist dank beize wieder rot, zwar nicht so wie früher aber immerhin, hat 2 24" räder und ne dirtjumper..... werde also demnächst mal wieder nach grohn kurven vllt sieht man sich ja dann mal wieder. 
schreibt mal wieder mehr in diesen thread. 
bis denn


----------



## PhatBiker (6. September 2009)

Juhu, Glückwunsch!!
Ja, würd ich mir auch wünschen, ich mein, das hier mehr DirtJumper und ähnliche sich hier bissel mehr austauschen.

Freu mich auf Grohn.


----------



## der stimp (19. September 2009)

moin, 
wer kommt eigentlich von den bremern diesen sonntag nach hannover zur streetsession?
für die unentschlossenen, hier der link zum thread dazu, falls fragen sind. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6350082#post6350082

michi, gib mal lagebericht ab ob jossi und theo mit am start sind. 

grüazi und hoffe wir sehen uns am sonntag...


----------



## PhatBiker (26. September 2009)

Leute, schaut doch mal hier hinein . . . 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (21. November 2009)

schade das hier im forum so wenig los ist.. ich mein das wetter animiert nicht gerade zum fahren aber man könnte ja auch andere dinge tun
in den tower zum beispiel oder sonst was..also redet doch mal bitte mehr


----------



## Desert Rat (23. Mai 2010)

Alright, spontane Frage - ich wollt morgen so zwischen 11-12h von HB in Deister fahren - wahrscheinlich mitm Zug - irgendwer Bock sich einzuklingen?


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2010)

Moinsen Ihr alle

Am 12.06.2010 findet wieder eine Session statt . . . Treffen ist um 10 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof / Plaza seite . . . Hoffe doch das zahlreiche Bremer vertreten sind . . . Die Hannoveraner sind auch dabei . . . Würd mich freuen wenn auch Bremerhafener dabei sind (Grüss Dich, Caro) . . . Kommt einfach alle die Lust und Zeit haben . . . 

gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## Freddi LOW (24. Mai 2010)

12.6 kann ich nicht... bin auf dem Rennen in Hahnenklee  aber n anderes mal gerne


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freddi

Schade , viel Spass in Hahnenklee und ein guten Platz.

Bei Dir in Leuchte fahren ja immer ein paar mehr, gib den Termin doch bitte weiter.
Wir sind zum Abschluss (ich weiss noch nicht wann/17Uhr?????) auf der BMX Bahn.

grüsse  - Stefan -


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2010)

Im Bremer Norden entsteht bissel was neues . . . wer mehr info´s haben möchte der kann sich ja mal melden.

gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## Freddi LOW (24. Juni 2010)

Infos übers Biken in Bremen sind nie verkehrt  poste doch einfach mal hier kann jeder das lesen, oder ist das so secret spot like? =)


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2010)

Nöö, secret spot ist es eigendlich nicht, aber noch nicht fertig, obwohl so richtig fertig ist man ja nie.

In dieser `Schlucht´ musst Du dir eine Snakeline und ein paar Kicker vorstellen.

Nennt sich Pellens Park, oder auch Marßeler Wald.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juli 2010)

Moinsen Leute

Am 31.07.2010 findet an der Waterfront ein WeserJump statt.
Veranstalter ist der Sportgarten.
 
http://www.sportgarten.de/index.php?id=15

 Man sieht sich . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (19. Juli 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Nennt sich Pellens Park, oder auch Marßeler Wald.


Und is totaaaal voll mit spuk und geistern - ich würd da nicht alleine hin! 
http://www.gespensterweb.de/wbb2/thread.php?postid=231773


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein toller Link - danke dafür -

Ich bin schon vor 30jahren mit dem Mopett durch den Wald gebügelt und es stehen noch immer diverse Mauerreste im Wald drin rum.
Diese Story mit dem abgefackelten Waisenhaus kenn ich nicht (jetzt schon)

Es standen Wohnhäuser im Wald und am am Rand sowieso.

Wir haben schon damals im Wald gezeltet, weil ein Opa vom Kumpel dort mit seiner wilden Bekannten/Freundin wohnte. Dort konnten wir auch die Mopetts schrauben.

Jetzt wo ich ich mich wieder an die wilde, HippimädchenOma Clarissa, so hies die Freundin vom Opa, erinnere, kann es durchaus sein das die Spukerfahrungen von den Leuten wohl doch nur die Clarissa gewesen sein muss.
Sie war schon sehr schrullig und ewig breit und das mit 70.

Ich bin gerne da,auch alleine, weil es für mich immer wieder ein Revivel meiner Jugend ist . . . 

Wer da mal hin möchte und Angst hat dem kann geholfen werden.
Eine PN an mich und ich komme mit.

Hab mal bissel gegooglet und nichts drüber gefunden, bis auf das hier . . . 
http://www.allmystery.de/themen/mt47325

Diese Typen sehen Einrad Fahrende Mädchen im Cuxhafener Wald.
Unglaublich.

Für Crosser  hab ich auch was entdeckt . . . die unteren Veranstaltungen sind´s. Am 4. - 5.12.2010
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288&pgID_Veranstaltung=17


in diesen Sinne  - Stefan -


----------



## Desert Rat (19. Juli 2010)

Das echt der Hammer was die da in diesen mystery Foren alles in irgendwelche Pixel interpretieren - das echt zu geil!! 

Was das Waldstück zum Biken angeht - klingt interessant und ich denk ich werd da mal ne runde drehen. Wobei ich natürlich insgeheim auf das "Enthüllungsfoto" schlechthin von Geistern etc. spekuliere!


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2010)

Ich war heut wieder da und hab bissel gefilmt und die Cam stand auch recht lange an ein fleck, aber bis auf schnell vorbei huschende Biker ist nichts interessantes drauf.

Sag bescheit wenn Du hin willst.


----------



## Desert Rat (20. Juli 2010)

Schade... ich glaube die Kids im mystery Fortum würden dich zu ihrem König machen, wenn Du denen V-I-D-E-O AUFNAHMEN von Geistern zeigen könntest, die haben ja jetzt schon alle nen halben Orgasmus beim blossen Gedanken an "Blair Witch" in ihrer Nachbarschaft! 

Egal, zurück zum Thema: Biken... ich denk am WE könnte ich das mit dem anderen Hobby und der Festival Planung mal wieder vereinen! Bei dir eher Samstag oder Sonntags?


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gehen bis jetzt noch beide tage, kann sich aber spontan ändern falls ausfälle zu beklagen sind und ich einspringen muss . . . sollte aber nicht sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (26. August 2010)

Leute, was tut sich so bei euch ??

Ist bissel einsam hier !!

Schreibt bitte mal . . .


----------



## nedder (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ab wann geht es denn bei euch 2013 wieder los? Mein Sohn (12Jahr MTB begeistert ) und ich würden mal bei euch vorbeikommen.
Gruß nedder


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Februar 2013)

Nabend

Ich war gestern zuletzt da und werd demnächst nochmal hin . . . eigendlich machen wir keine pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute

Ich will nur noch mal HALLO sagen und hey, uns gibt es noch . . . 

Das Video kommt von Weihnachten 2015


Wenn hier noch wer mitliest und Bock hat vorbei zukommen.

Bitte schön, es gibt viel zu entdecken.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

